# how do bettas breathe?



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

both through their gills and mouth, but how?


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

The gills are basically half-moon shaped disks of tissue that is rich in blood vessels that are very close to the surface of the disc. The oxygen dissolved in the water passes over the gills and transfers directly into the bettas' bloodstream, where it is utilized. 

Bettas cannot gain all of their oxygen needs through their gills, and so over the years, evolved the labrinyth organ, which supplies the rest. The labrinyth organ works in a strikingly similar way to our own lungs. The betta draws in air, and forces it into the organ, where millions of little capillary vessels are waiting to have fresh oxygen dissolved into the bloodstream. 

Humans and bettas breathe in remarkably similar ways. Remember, you breathed liquid when you were still in the womb. Humans can breathe liquid again, if the dissolved oxygen count was high enough, and the liquid's viscosity were at a certain level.


----------



## BettaBetty (May 1, 2011)

Sjones
That fish in your avatar is SO pretty!!!! What color is that?

And good question + answer!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Cellophane, he was a cellophane betta, the very prettiest kind


----------



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

I read an article once that said bettas have evolved to be completely dependent on their labyrinth organ. Even in perfectly aerated water they will still go to the surface for air, and can actually suffocate if not given access to the surface.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I read somewhere that an experiment was done where a betta's labrinth organ was removed and the fish either drowned or suffocated, I can't remember which. I can't remember where I read this. lol


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

I heard the same thing, but really, is it possible to know if it was the surgery or the lack of air that killed it?

It was probably the lack of air, but still.

Bettas are dependant on both their labyrinth and their gils. Their labyrinth is another contributing factor to the betta's reputation of being a hardy fish, as it allows them to live in poorly oxygenated water.


----------



## Tanni (Jun 17, 2011)

I've become very curious about this. If bettas have evolved to be more dependant on their labyrinth organ (they have to go up for air) then how do they sleep for so long without going up for oxygen? Do the gills take control when they sleep? :-?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've seen mine go up for air then come back down and go back to sleep.


----------

